# Our365 Baby Photographers?



## lc1102002 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi guys,
i have a jab interview with Our365 baby photography.  Does anybody here have any experience with them.  

I currently only sell my stuff on the microstock sites but have been looking to break into other areas, esp portrait photography and thought Our365 could be a nice lead in and offer me training to eventually break off and do this kinda thing on my own.  

If anyone here knows anything about these guys, i'd love to hear your feedback.

Thanks


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Don't know much, other than that they are very commercial, and really like hard-core salesmanship. They seem to hire a lot of MWAC's of questionable skills...


----------



## lc1102002 (Apr 11, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Don't know much, other than that they are very commercial, and really like hard-core salesmanship. They seem to hire a lot of MWAC's of questionable skills...


yeah thats the impression im starting to get.  thanks


----------



## CCericola (Apr 11, 2012)

At the interview, they will not care too much about your phoography skills or equipment. They are interested in your sales skills. I believe they used to be commission only pay. But I could be wrong.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 11, 2012)

If the job is too easy to get then the pay is harder to get.


----------



## CCericola (Apr 11, 2012)

When I had my daughter in Nov of 2010 I marked "yes" to 365 coming in. I was just too curious. I felt so bad for the photographer. She had ok equipment but she didn't seem to know how to use it. She also wanted me to spot her while she dangled my newborn from a sling. Yeah, That didn't happen. I felt bad for her so I gave her a 20 bill and said thanks but no thanks.


----------

